
Astro is joining Slack - andygcook
https://www.astro.ai/
======
bberenberg
I can't begin to express how frustrating this is. Buying companies and
shutting them down does not bug Slack any goodwill.

------
rbanffy
"fastest-growing enterprise app in history"

In both number of users and memory footprint. ;-)

